# Tour zur  Gudenaa , Dänemark.



## Toto1980 (21. September 2020)

Hallo fahre demnächst das erste Mal zur Gudenaa  auf Lachs. Was könnt ihr mir für Köder empfehlen für die Spinnrute?

VG


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. September 2020)

Moin! Ich erinnere mich von meiner Tour an die Gudenaa - allerdings auf Hecht - dass uns die Einheimischne damals von den Klassikern für Lachs erzählten: Mepps Aglia #4 und auch 5, Fly Condom oder Blue Fox Vibrax #3 bis 5. Bei den Farben standen Kupfer, Silber oder Rotanteile auf dem Programm. Hier sind Lachse und ab und zu auch Köder zu finden: http://gudenaasammenslutningen.dk/


----------



## Toto1980 (21. September 2020)

Danke erstmal. Mein Kumpel war letztes Jahr schon dort und erfolgreich mit Shrimps auf Lachs. Werde ich natürlich auch probieren, aber den ein oder anderen Kunstköder möchte ich auch schon einhängen.


----------



## Toto1980 (21. September 2020)

Nur mit der Technik muss ich halt mal probieren, oder kann man die klassischen Methoden wie jiggen, Faulnzer etc verwenden?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. September 2020)

Toto1980 schrieb:


> Nur mit der Technik muss ich halt mal probieren, oder kann man die klassischen Methoden wie jiggen, Faulnzer etc verwenden?


Eher Nein! Mit dem Spinner wird eigentlich immer gegen die Stömung stromauf geworfen und dann so langsam wie irgend möglich* mit der Strömun*g wieder eingeholt, so langsam, dass
a. der Spinner sich gerade noch dreht und
b. schön tief läuft.
Grundregel: Wer nicht ab und an ein paar leicht Grundkontakte mit etwas "Grünzeug" am Haken hat, fischt auf Lachs nicht tief genug.
Was das Thema "jiggen" & "faulenzen" angeht so trifft das normalerweise ja eher auf "Gummi" zu und nach meiner Erfahrung ist Gummi sowohl als GufI als auch als Twister auf Lachs nicht wirklich optimal  
Man kann ja nicht überall stromauf fischen, dann kommen Köder wie mittelbreite Blinker (z.B. Hansen Namsos) oder Wobbler (7-11cm) zum Einsatz die man querab oder auch stromauf fischen kann...*aber immer tief wenn es auf Lachs gehen soll!*

Was die Shrimps-Angelei an geht, so ist das an der Gudenau recht erfolgreich, der Shrimp wird dabei auf ein kleines System mit einem kleinen Drilling montiert und dann an einer Pose treibend/leicht verzögert serviert. Die Gudenau *ist der einzige Fluß *in DK in dem Shrimps als Köder erlaubt sind, in allen Lachsauen, die nach Westen münden, ist der Shrimp als natürlicher Köder *komplett verboten!*


----------



## Toto1980 (21. September 2020)

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. September 2020)

Gern geschehen, für so etwas ist so ein Forum doch da


----------



## SFVNOR (22. September 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Gern geschehen, für so etwas ist so ein Forum doch da



Moin WeFo-Schreck,
Vielleicht habe ich in der ganzen Zeit etwas überlesen aber wie werden die Fänge von Lachsen und Meerforellen in den Auen in DK kontrolliert, die Quoten (auch restliche) registriert ?
- es werden nur begrenzte Angelkarten (personalisiert) ausgeben ? Pro Tag ?
- die Fänge sind ob nun gefangen oder nicht müssen gemeldet werden auch wenn als Schneider ?
- was passiert wenn ich einen Fisch entnehme obwohl die Quote schon erfüllt war ? Das kann man ja nicht wissen.

Vielleicht hast Du da mal eine Richtlinie in Bezug auf meine Frage ?

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. September 2020)

Wie das an der Gudenau kontrolliert wird (ich wüsste jetzt nicht einmal ob es dort eine maximale Entnahmequote gibt) , kann ich mangels eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen aber für die anderen Auen kann ich Dir einiges sagen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung: An Skjern au, Varde au und Konge Au wird recht häufig kontrolliert und zwar nicht nur die Lizenz sondern auch mal das Tackle (z.B. widerhakenloses Fischen)

Die Registrierung aller Fänge in den Auen im Westen Dänemarks liegt in der Verantwortung des jeweiligen Anglers.
Es *müssen ALLE Fänge* von Lachs und MeFo online *bis 24 Uhr des laufenden Tages gemeldet werden* und zwar *unabhängig* davon ob der Fisch entnommen wurde oder per C&R wieder frei gelassen wurde.
D.h. Fisch gelandet-->Fisch muß gemeldet werden!
Es gibt keine begrenzte Anzahl von Lizenzen, da auch nach erreichen der maximalen Entnahmequote noch weiterhin bis Saison-Ende per C&R gefischt werden darf.
Man ist auch als Angler *verpflichtet*, sich über den aktuellen Stand der "Quoten-Erfüllung" zu erkundigen. also morgens vor dem Start an die Au mal schnell auf die Homepage schauen!
Wenn Du einen Fisch entnimmst, obwohl die Quote erfüllt ist und dabei erwischt wirst?


SFVNOR schrieb:


> was passiert wenn ich einen Fisch entnehme obwohl die Quote schon erfüllt war ? Das kann man ja nicht wissen.


Das *MUSST Du wissen*, *Du* *bist in der Pflicht*, Dich vor der Angelei online zu erkundigen
Da möchte ich die Regeln in deutsch auf der Homepage der Skjern-Au-Vereinigung zitieren  (siehe hier https://skjernaasam.dk/fiskeriet/angelregeln-auf-deutsch/ )
"
*...Generell darf maximal ein Lachs pro Person und Jahr entnommen werden sofern die jeweilige Quote noch nicht aufgebraucht ist!   Verstoß gegen diese Regel führt zum Ausschluss von der Angelei an der Skjern Au für 2 Jahre sowie einer Geldstrafe von 2500DKK. *
Darüber hinaus bekommt man seinen "Spaß" mit der dänischen Polizei, das Tackle wird konfisziert und nach einer Verurteilung gilt man als vorbestraft.
Auch die lahme Ausrede "Ich habe den mitgenommen weil er zu verletzt war und er sowieso gestorben wäre" lassen die Dänen nicht gelten!.
Zitat aus den Regeln: "  *Sollte ein Fisch im Zuge der Angelei verenden, so ist er dennoch dem Fluss und damit dem Kreislauf der Natur zurückzuführen und kann in keinem Fall entnommen werden! "*
Wie man sieht, setzen die Dänen auf Eigenverantwortung und setzen dies auch stringent durch!
Als Zeuge habe ich schon erlebt wie  an der Konge Au ein  erwischter "Sünder" nach einer Kontrolle von der Polizei abgeführt wurde, die Dänen sind fair aber hart mit ihren Regeln und ziehen das dann  wirklich durch!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. September 2020)

Ja so sind Sie die Dänen, Kontrolle und Nachhaltigkeit stehen an erster Stelle und ich finde es gut. Selbst an den Hot Spots der Dänischen Ostsee wird auch kontrolliert. Das wünsche ich mir für unser Land auch , denn hier laufen genügend schwarze Schafe rum. Aber das wird bei uns an der Ostsee nicht so intensiv praktiziert. Ich bin bis Dato einmal in 40 Jahren kontrolliert worden. Allerdings werden die Nord Ostsee Kanal Angler öfter kontrolliert.


----------



## Toto1980 (22. September 2020)

Ich bin seit Jahren an Lippe und Kanal unterwegs. Und nicht einmal kontrolliert worden.






						Informationen für den Kartenkäufer | Silkeborg Fiskeriforening
					






					silkeborg-fiskeriforening.dk
				





Da steht was von 3Lachsen pro Angeltag, finde ich viel.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. September 2020)

Moin Toto.
na ja drei Lachse an einem Tag , egal in welchem dänischen Flusssystem ist sehr unreal. Das kriegen nicht mal die Profis hin. Wenn Du einen bis zwei in einer Woche fangen solltest, dann bist Du schon ein Glückspilz, was natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen ist aber.................. Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und dickes Petri. Bin gespannt auf deinem Bericht.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. September 2020)

Da steht was von 3 Fischen für die Gudenau aus diesen genannten Fischarten Zander, Bachforelle, Seeforelle, Meerforelle oder Lachs pro Tag. Ich werde mir gleich noch den originalen dänischen Text anschauen, 3 Lachse halte ich für zweifelhaft und halte des erst mal für eine falsche Übersetzung aus dem dänischen...aber ich werde mich schlau machen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. September 2020)

Abgesehen davon können die dort schreiben was sie wollten, das gilt nur für  das Vereinsgewässer vom Silkeborger Verein...dumm nur das Lachs dort gar nicht hinkommen, für die Lachse ist leider immer bei dem E-Werk am Tange-See weiter stromab "Feierabend" mit der Reise, dort kommen sie nicht drüber. An den unteren, wirklich lachsführenden Strecken ist die Tagesquote der anderen Vereine sicherlich niedriger 
Somit wäre die Freigabe von 3 Lachsen pro Tag für das *Silkeborger Vereinsgewässer* genau so akademisch wie die Freigabe von 3 afrikanischen Tigerfischen pro Tag


----------



## Toto1980 (22. September 2020)

Hab mein Kumpel mal gefragt, aber noch keine Antwort. Weiss nur, dass wir immer irgendwo eine Tageskarte kaufen müssen. Und auf der Seite mit den Fängen was du oben gepostet hast, dass mit dem Holzschild im Hintergrund, sowas hat mein Kumpel auch im Wintergarten hängen, mit einem Lachs auf dem Arm.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. September 2020)

Klar das ist wohl bei Langaa an dem bekannten Holzschild des dortigen Campinplatzes, *weit* stromab von der Silkeborger Strecke und des unpassierbaren E-Werks bei Tange. Das ist eine andere Vereinsstrecke mit anderen Regeln   Da gehe ich jede Wette, dass dort keine 3 Lachse pro Tag und Person erlaubt sind


----------



## Toto1980 (23. September 2020)

Moinsen, Kumpel hat sich gemeldet. Da wo wir Angeln sind 2 Lachse am Tag erlaubt, aber die muss man erstmal fangen, sagt er. Und eine Rute.

Wie sieht denn die Posenmontage auf Lachs am Fluss aus?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. September 2020)

Moin, das wird wohl die von mir erwähnte Strecke bei Langaa sein. Da habe ich inzwischen auch festgestellt, dass wieklich bis zu  2 Lachse pro Tag und Person erlaubt sind...wobei ich die Chance dafür ungefähr so gross einschätze wie einen "Fünfer mit Zusatzzahl"


----------



## Toto1980 (23. September 2020)

Untergebracht sind wir in Truust und da irgendwo angeln wir auch..


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. September 2020)

Truust liegt stromauf des Tange Sö (der See mit dem von mir erwähnten E-Werk) dort werdet ihr mit Sicherhei nicht auf Lachs fischen aber bis zu dem stromab liegenden Strecken mit Lachsaufstieg bei Bjerringbro und Langaa sind es nur rund 12 bzw 20 Km.


----------



## Toto1980 (23. September 2020)

Igrnedwas erzählte er auch, entweder 10km oder zehn Minuten Fahrt.


----------



## Toto1980 (23. September 2020)

Kann mir einer was zur Posenmontage sagen?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. September 2020)

Ich habe das einmal gemacht, für 30 Jahren als ich noch ein Angelraudie war. Ist ganz einfach , Hechtpropen , Tauwurmbündel, roter Bindfaden und los gehts. Kommt für mich aber nie mehr in Frage. Warum? da meist kleine Forellen, wenn überhaupt die Haken verschlucken und eine Überlebenschance von 0% haben. Versuch dein Glück lieber mit Blinker oder Fliege, das mögen die Dänen auch lieber sehen. Wurmangelei ist stiellos oder besser gesagt Niveau ist keine Gesichtscreme!!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. September 2020)

Natürlich ist Fliege und Kunstköder die "schönere" Option aber wenn man mal bei hohem, braunen Wasser wie die Dänen mit der "Erdfliege" (=Tauwurm) fischen sollte, bricht einem auch kein Zacken aus der Krone  
Wenn Du mal mit Shrimps fischen willst, dann nutze nicht zu kleine (große Haken werden nicht so schnell tief inhaliert) dünndrahtige und sehr scharfe Haken unter einem "Proppen" von 10-20 g, Und die Pose wird dann treibend und manchmal leicht verzögert in der Strömung gefischt, auch hier ist ein tiefe Führung (manchmal Kontakt mit Grund und Kraut) von Vorteil
Den dünndrahtige Haken führst Du möglichst längs *durch* den Shrimp *mit dem Panzer* mit einem Vorfach von 60-70 cm Länge. Nach Aussagen der Einheimische sei es wichtig, dass der Kopf des Shrimps nach unten zeigen soll


----------



## Toto1980 (24. September 2020)

Ah, ok.
Jetzt haben sie Dänemark als Risikogebiet gemacht. Aber denke mal Truust gehört nicht zu den Regionen, oder?





						Nachrichten aus Schleswig-Holstein
					






					www.ndr.de


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. September 2020)

Zur Zeit ist Truust *noch* kein Risikogebiet aber wie dort steht können sich die entsprechenden Regionen mit hohen Inzidenzen schnell ausbreiten, so einige beliebte Urlauberregionen liegen wohl nur knapp unterhalb der Grenze


----------



## Toto1980 (24. September 2020)

Frage mich echt, wie man das kontrollieren will, ob man jetzt aus Risikogebiet kommt oder nichtt.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. September 2020)

Wenn man aus einem entsprechenden Urlaubsgebiet kommt evtl. Mit Hilfe der Buchungsunterlagen für die Unterkunft?
Wenn man z.B für die Ausreise diese Unterlagen  vorzeigen muss?
So nach dem Motto: Wer die Unterlagen nicht vorzeigen kann wird behandelt als würde er aus einem Risikogebiet käme...


----------



## Toto1980 (24. September 2020)

Wir werde es ja sehen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Oktober 2020)

Nur mal als Info für die Gudenau-Fahrer:

Gerade wurde mit Wurm in der "Grauen Zone" (östlich von Langaa, in der Nähe der Mündung der Lilleaa) ein echter "Knaller" mit 120 cm und 15,6 Kilo gelandet  
https://fiskogfri.dk/kaempelaks-fra-graa-zone-i-gudenaaen/


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. Oktober 2020)

So ein Fisch sollte doch realest werden, oder wurde er zurück geführt? ich würde mich freuen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Oktober 2020)

Soweit ich das sehe, wurde der entnommen und da es an der Gudenau im Gegensatz zu den westlichen Auen keine Quoten/ Kontingente gibt, war die Entnahme auch völlig legal. Ob man das selber auch so handhaben würde, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...


----------



## angler1996 (2. Oktober 2020)

schon die Fettflosse allein, macht ihren Namen alle Ehre-
die ist richtig fett;-))


----------



## Sepp Meier (2. Oktober 2020)

Krasses Viech... Wie ist es denn mit der Fleischqualität bei so einem stark gefärbten Fisch? Ist der in der Küche noch gut nutzbar und vergleichbar mit einem "frischen" Fisch?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Oktober 2020)

Ein *stark* gefärbter Fisch hat schon gegenüber dem Zustand "silber" an kulinarischer Qualität verloren, keine Frage. Schliesslich hat er ja schon Fett/Energie für den Aufbau von Milch oder Rogen verbraucht. Wobei der Aufbau von Rogen viel aufwendiger ist als der von Milch und somit die Rogner mehr und schneller an Fleischqualität verlieren. Deswegen setze ich stark gefärbte Rogner immer zurück selbst wenn dies gesetzlich nicht vorgeschrieben ist...abgesehehen davon braucht es für eine gesunde Vermehrung im Fluss längst nicht so viel Milchner wie Rogner. Deswegen kann man auch mal mit gutem Gewissen einen gefärbten Milchner im Herbst im Fluss entnehmen, ohne auch noch zusätzlich mit deutlich minderer Fleischqualität rechnen zu müssen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Oktober 2020)

Yeah, Simmsjacke, steile Brille und dann mit Wurm auf den König angeln


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Oktober 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Yeah, Simmsjacke, steile Brille und dann mit Wurm auf den König angeln


Nicht unbedingt die feinste Art...aber jedweden übertriebenen Snobismus finde ich genauso unschön und unangebracht wie die abschätzigen Blicke von Fliegenfischern (Tennisspielern , Golfern etc.) auf die sonstige "Plebs Misera"


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Oktober 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt die feinste Art...aber jedweden übertriebenen Snobismus finde ich genauso unschön und unangebracht wie die abschätzigen Blicke von Fliegenfischern (Tennisspielern , Golfern etc.) auf die sonstige "Plebs Misera"



Hallo,

ich bin zwar schon runde 20 Jahre aus dem "Lachsgeschäft" draußen und habe da auch fast nur Norwegen-Erfahrung, aber die Norweger fischten auch ab und zu mit Wurm. Gerade an den kleineren bis mittleren Flüssen war das Absuchen mit Wurm und Blei (wo erlaubt) gar nicht so selten. Am Bondalselv war ich abends mal mit einem Norweger unterwegs (zwecks Werksspionage  ), der da mit der Wurmmontage fischte, der fing da den größten Lachs der ganzen Woche mit 9 Kilo (der Bondalselv ist ein sogenannter Kleinlachsfluß, da ist alles über 5 Kilo schon Kapital).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Oktober 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt die feinste Art...aber jedweden übertriebenen Snobismus finde ich genauso unschön und unangebracht wie die abschätzigen Blicke von Fliegenfischern (Tennisspielern , Golfern etc.) auf die sonstige "Plebs Misera"


Hiho,
hmpf, naja wenn schon wurmen am Lachsfluß, dann auch mit Wollmütze und Parka .
Spass beiseite, wo nicht mehr unbedingt die Millionen Lachse aufsteigen sollte man sich übers Naturköderangeln schon Gedanken machen. Nicht wegen der zu erntenden Großlachse, eher wegen der Smolts.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Oktober 2020)

Sicher empfiehlt sich dann, wenn man denn unbdingt mit Wurm oder Garnele fischen "muss" 
1. Barbless Hooks nützt
2.Circle Hooks einer gewissen Mindestgrösse nützt, um tiefes Schlucken möglichst zu vermeiden.
Wie das an der Gudensu gehandhabt wird bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, an den weltgewandten Auen gibt es da klare Vorgaben.
Und da seit vielen Jahren eigentlich überall in DK die Bestandszahlen entweder gleich bleiben oder sogar teils deutlich  steigen, kann die Praxis an den dänischen Auen nicht so ganz verkehrt sein!


----------



## Toto1980 (4. Oktober 2020)

Wir sind gerade an der Strecke neben den Campingplatz in Landa. Bisher ohne Fischkontakt. Morgen früh hier wieder hin.


----------



## Toto1980 (4. Oktober 2020)

Schneider.
Wie sieht denn eure Montage mit Blei auf Lachs aua?


----------



## Toto1980 (6. Oktober 2020)

Zwei Tage Langaa und keinen Fisch gesehen.
Heute znd morgen bejingbro


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Oktober 2020)

Toto1980 schrieb:


> Zwei Tage Langaa und keinen Fisch gesehen.


Naja, das ist beim Lachs-Fischen auch nicht soooo ungewöhnlich auch in guten Gewässern


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. Oktober 2020)

Tja ToTo so ist das Leben der Lachs und Meerforellenangler. Kennen wir doch alle. Eben mal los düsen und einen Fisch fangen, kannste vergessen. Da gehört schon "Meer" zu. Wie Gewässer lesen können, Windrichtung, Wasserstand , Luftdruck , Tagzeit usw.  Aber wir alle Wissen, die Ausdauer wird irgendwann belohnt, dann ist der Fisch da meistens wenn Du nicht "Meer" daran glaubst, dann knallt es in der Rute. Also halt durch, Du schafft das. Frei nach dem Motto "Ein trockener Köder fängt nichts".


----------



## Toto1980 (6. Oktober 2020)

Hab jetzt hier eine gute Stelle gefunden und mit der Polbrille bestimmt 15 Lachse in kkeinen Gruppen in Ufernähe gesehen. 
Nur diese Angelmethode mit Blei am Seitenarm und das blei über den Boden driften lassen hat mich noch nicht so überzeugt.


----------



## Toto1980 (6. Oktober 2020)

Morgen früh mal mit spinner probieren


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du die siehst macht es doch schon Hoffnung und musst nicht immer ins ungewisse werfen... Jetzt nur noch zum Biss überreden...
Fettes Petri Toto und zieh ein raus...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wenn du die siehst macht es doch schon Hoffnung und musst nicht immer ins ungewisse werfen... Jetzt nur noch zum Biss überreden...


Das "NUR NOCH" kann einen bei  so einem Fall an den Rand des Wahnsinns bringen
Man darf eben nicht vergessen, dass aufsteigende Lachse nichts mehr fressen sondern die Bisse nur noch aus Reflex kommen...
Insofern ist es eben so, dass Hartnäckigkeit/Sturheit mit die wichtigste Zutat/Eugenschaft beim Lachs-Fischen sind.


----------



## Toto1980 (6. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das macht Hoffnung, das wenigstens Fisch gesehen wurde und das nicht gerade wenige. 
Hatcvon eucjcschon jemand mitbdieser über debvGrundhoppelmethode geangelt?


----------



## DUSpinner (6. Oktober 2020)

Alternativ mal auf Hecht Fischen. Die gibt es in Langaa an der Gudena. Noch besser stippen bis der Arzt kommt...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Oktober 2020)

Ja Toto, habe ich... So ziehe ich meine barsche am Kanal, nur halt ein twister und kein Wurm...

@MeFo-Schreck :

Bin da nicht so erfahren, wollte nur den Toto Glück wünschen und etwas Hoffnung machen... Vielleicht kannste den Toto ein Tipp geben was du machen würdest wenn du die siehst...
Ich würde alles probieren bis zum geht nicht mehr, alles was die Kiste her gibt...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ja Toto, habe ich... So ziehe ich meine barsche am Kanal, nur halt ein twister und kein Wurm...
> 
> @MeFo-Schreck :
> 
> Bin da nicht so erfahren, wollte nur den Toto Glück wünschen und etwas Hoffnung machen... Vielleicht kannste den Toto ein Tipp was du machen würdest wenn du die siehst...


Klar gerne, das habe ich im Prinzip schon alles geschrieben nämlich
1.Audauernd Fischen
2. Tief fischen und
3.Wenn mit Spinner dann stromauf werfen und dann so langsam wie möglich einholen, dass der Spinner GERADE NOCH so läuft und auf die Lachse zu läuft.


----------



## bobbl (12. Oktober 2020)

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, wie deprimierend das sein kann. Ich habe mal an einem engen Straumen auf den Lofoten gefischt, eigentlich nur eine Straßenunterführung, durch die das Wasser wie verrückt durchgeströmt ist. Rundherum sprangen teils riesige Silberlinge.
Zwischen ebbe und flut konnte man sie auch wunderbar im glasklaren Wasser beobachten. Drei Tage habe ich diese Stelle mit anderen Anglern beharkt und es tat sich nichts und das obwohl man die Fische jagen sah.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. Oktober 2020)

Sehen ist *gerade beim Lachs *eben nicht zwingend gleich Fangen..., das kann *EXTREM *frustrierend sein...


----------



## DUSpinner (13. Oktober 2020)

War 2mal an der Gudena und habe 0 Lachs gefangen.  Dafür Weissfische bis der Arzt kommt. Auch Hechte wurden bei diesen Tripps gefangen. Werde nächstes Jahr mit dem Wohnmobil dorthin fahren und versuchen den ersten europäischen Lachs ans Band zu bekommen. Gefangen werden dort reichlich wenn man die Bilder auf den Campingplatz in Langaa betrachtet.


----------



## Toto1980 (16. Oktober 2020)

Ja so. Jetzt melde ich mich auch nochmal nach dem Trip. Leider sind wir zu dritt mit 0 Lachs zurück. Konnte 2 Hechte als Beifang fangen die auf einen Lachsspinner gebissen haben. Schön war es trotzdem und aber ein anstrengendes Angeln. Mit der Methode mit dem Blei über den Grund hoppeln lassen, hab ich mich immer noch nicht angefreundet. Kumpel war auch bisschen enttäuscht das nichts ans Band ging aber der Fährt am 24.10. nochmal ne Woche mit anderen Kollegen die selben ORtschaften an. Ich vermute mal, dass es evtl. auch an den milden Temperaturen gelegen hat. Mein Kumpel hatte letztes Jahr zur selben Zeit morgens die Wiesen gefroren. Aber denke nächstes Jahr nochmal angreifen.


----------



## Toto1980 (16. Oktober 2020)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> War 2mal an der Gudena und habe 0 Lachs gefangen.  Dafür Weissfische bis der Arzt kommt. Auch Hechte wurden bei diesen Tripps gefangen. Werde nächstes Jahr mit dem Wohnmobil dorthin fahren und versuchen den ersten europäischen Lachs ans Band zu bekommen. Gefangen werden dort reichlich wenn man die Bilder auf den Campingplatz in Langsam betrachtet.


Hast du gezielt auf LAchs gefischt?


----------



## DUSpinner (16. Oktober 2020)

Hi Toto,

gezielt schon, aber nicht sehr zeitintensiv. Max. 2-3 Std. mit großen Spinnern so wie es User Mefo-Schreck es beschrieben hat. Deshalb habe ich die übrige Zeit auf Weißfische gestippt bzw. auf Hecht geangelt.


----------



## Toto1980 (4. November 2020)

Na was soll ich sagen, vielleicht war ich auch zu früh da und es war auch sehr warm. Nächtes Jahr später, glaub bis zum 1 Oktober dürfen wir ja.
Aber die Tour 2 Wochen lief besser. Die Kumpels haben zwei Stück in einer Woche erwischt.
der Beste am 30.10. von Merlin http://gudenaasammenslutningen.dk/?side=fangstliste


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. November 2020)

Toto1980 schrieb:


> . Die Kumpels haben zwei Stück in einer Woche erwischt.
> der Beste am 30.10. von *Merlin* http://gudenaasammenslutningen.dk/?side=fangstliste


108 cm bei 10,2 Kilo?
Respekt und "Petri Heil"!


----------



## DUSpinner (4. November 2020)

Schöne Fische die dort gefangen worden sind. Im Vergleich zu den Coho- bzw. erst recht den Chinnok-Lachsen in BC sind die dänischen Lachse deutlich leichter bei vergleichbarer Länge. Nichtsdestotrotz farblich schöne Lachse mit tlw. enormen Unterkiefer. Haben wollen.....


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. November 2020)

Die Lachse kannst Du nicht vergleichen, das in DK sind atlantische Lachse und keine Pazifischen Lachse und die grössten atlantischen Lachse werden auch im Extremfall bis um 140 cm wie der von vor 3 oder 4 Jahren aus der Storau. Fische Ü120 werden aber auch jedes Jahr gefangen sowohl in der Skjern Au als auch in Storau und Gudenau.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. November 2020)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> ...Nichtsdestotrotz farblich schöne Lachse mit tlw. enormen Unterkiefer. Haben wollen.....


Mit dem "Haben wollen" wirst Du jetzt wieder warten müssen bis zum Anfang der nächsten Saison am 16.  April. Für 2020 ist die Lachs-Saison in den dänischen Auen jetzt definitiv zu Ende.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Die Lachse kannst Du nicht vergleichen, das in DK sind atlantische Lachse und keine Pazifischen Lachse *und die grössten atlantischen Lachse werden auch im Extremfall bis um 140 cm wie der von vor 3 oder 4 Jahren aus der Storau.* Fische Ü120 werden aber auch jedes Jahr gefangen sowohl in der Skjern Au als auch in Storau und Gudenau.


Und um noch mal einen bildlichen Beweis für diesen 141-cm-Lachs von 2016 aus der Storau hier einzufügen
https://www.tvmidtvest.dk/holstebro/danmarksrekord-kaempelaks-pa-krogen-i-storaen


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. November 2020)

Mal ne´ "platte" Frage:

Was geschieht mit den gefangenen Lachsen - werden die i.d.R. entnommen oder zurückgesetzt?

Darf man solche Tiere überhaupt entnehmen?

Petri,

R.S.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2020)

Lies Dir dazu mal die Regeln der einzelnen Auen durch. Jede dänische Au mit Lachsbestand bekommt vor der Saison eine bzw. 2 Entnahmequoten von Fischeibiologen zugewiesen.
Eine für Lachse Ü75 cm und eine für Lachse bis 75 cm. Jeder Angler mit Fluss-Lizenz darf Max. 1 Lachs pro Saison entnehmen...solange von dieser jeweiligen Quote noch Fische "offen" sind. Deswegen muss jeder gefangene Fisch innerhalb von 24 h online gemeldet werden. Auf der Homepage des jeweiligen Vereins kann dann auch der" Erfüllungsgrad" der jeweiligen Quote in Erfahrung gebracht werden und es ist* die Pflicht jeden Anglers, sich morgens vor dem Fischen darüber zu informieren.*
Sobald ein Angler den einen erlaubten Lachs pro Saison entnommen hat oder die jeweilige Entnahmequote erreicht ist, darf nur noch C&R betrieben werden.
Und um die groben Zahlen zu skizzieren: In den bekannten Lachs-Auen werden übers Jahr meist 3 bis 4 mal so viele Lachse wieder released wie entnommen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2020)

Der 141er Lachs aus der Storau von dem Bild oben wurde übrigens wieder released, da zum Fangzeitpunkt damals die Entnahmequote für die grossen Lachse an der Storau schon ausgeschöpft war. Weil dieser Gigant deswegen auch nicht offiziell gewogen wurde, ist er deswegen auch nur inoffizieller dänischer Rekord.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2020)

Hier mal ein Thread über die 2019er Quoten als Beispiel https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/die-lachsquoten-fuer-2019-sind-da.345098/


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2020)

All diese von mir kurz umrissenen Regeln gelten für die nach Westen in die Nordsee mündenden Lachsauen
Storau,
Skjern Au,
Varde Au, 
Sneum Au,
Konge  Au,
Ribe Au,
Brede Au, 
Vidau
Die in die die Ostsee mündende Gudenau hat aus historischen Gründen etwas andere Entnahmeregeln, die ich jetzt auswendig nicht weiss, sorry, aber auch da ist die Jahresentnahme an Lachsen pro Person limitiert.

Und um mal die Größenordnung für die bekannteste Au, die Skjern Au zu umreißen:
2020 wurden an der Skjern Au laut Statistik ( nachzulesen hier auf der Homepage der zusammengeschlossen Vereine der Skjern Au https://skjernaasam.dk/catch-statistics/?species=salmon  ) insgesamt 1671 Lachse mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 5,585 Kilo gefangen von denen 430 entnommen wurden (218 erlaubte Ü75 cm und 212 aus der Quote bis 75 cm) die maximale Entnahmequote der großen Lachse Ü75 cm war Anfang Juni ausgeschöpft, die "kleine Quote" hatte bis zum Schlusstag der Saison(15.10.) noch ein paar "Reserven"


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. November 2020)

Top Infos - besten Dank ! 

R.S.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2020)

Gern geschehen


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2020)

Hallo,



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz farblich schöne Lachse mit tlw. enormen Unterkiefer.



Auch die von Dir angesprochenen Pazifiklachse können sich stark verfärben und gewaltige Kiefer entwickeln, besonders die männlichen Exemplare.  Dann sind sie allerdings für die meisten Angler kein erstrebenswertes Ziel mehr, da sie ja nach dem Laichen sterben.

Die atlantischen Lachse steigen ja oft wieder Richtung Meer ab und kommen ggf. nochmal zum Laichen zurück. 

Die Bilder von dem 141er Lachs aus DK sind schon echt beeindruckend.  Kann man nur hoffen, dass der seine Gene weitergegeben hat.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Bilder von dem 141er Lachs aus DK sind schon echt beeindruckend.  Kann man nur hoffen, dass der seine Gene weitergegeben hat.


Zumindest sollte er seine Chance bekommen haben, denn nach den Fotos wurde er wie oben geschrieben ja released.


----------



## fishhawk (11. November 2020)

Hallo,


MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> wurde er wie oben geschrieben ja released


hab ich gelesen und das Bild an sich lässt ja auch darauf schließen.

Ich hoffe, dass die dänischen Auen noch genügend Habitat zur natürlichen Fortpflanzung bieten.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass solche Fische wie Lachs und Stör früher auch in DE sehr zahlreich waren, kann man den Dänen nur wünschen, dass sie es besser machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass solche Fische wie Lachs und Stör früher auch in DE sehr zahlreich waren, kann man den Dänen nur wünschen, dass sie es besser machen.


Hallo,

gerade der Rheinlachs stellte einen außerordentlich großwüchsigen Stamm dar. Aber den gibt es nicht mehr. Leider.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass solche Fische wie Lachs und Stör früher auch in DE sehr zahlreich waren, kann man den Dänen nur wünschen, dass sie es besser machen.


Das *HABEN* die Dänen schon besser gemacht!
Den ohne eien guten Plan und eine gute Durchführung hätten die Dänen es nicht geschafft, den Bestand der aufsteigenden Lachse in diversen Auen seit dem Jahr 2000 nicht rund um den Faktor 20 (!!!) oder mehr zu erhöhen


----------



## fishhawk (11. November 2020)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber den gibt es nicht mehr. Leider.


jetzt müssen Setzlinge aus Frankreich oder Schweden ran.  Die kommen dann ggf wieder zum Besatzgewässer zurück, aber die genetische Anpassung der ursprünglichen Rheinlachse dürfte verloren sein. 



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Das *HABEN* die Dänen schon besser gemacht!



Dann kann man nur sagen:  Weiter so.

Und hoffen, dass da Kormoran, Robbe etc. keine größeren Schäden anrichten.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die dänischen Auen noch genügend Habitat zur natürlichen Fortpflanzung bieten.


Zumindest die Fischereibiologen von DTU Aqua scheinen dieser Ansicht gerade für die Storau zu sein, denn der Bestand dort würde als "selbst- erhaltend" definiert und kommt unter aufmerksamer  Beobachtung der Wissenschaftler seit 3 Jahren ohne zusätzlichen Besatz an Lachsen aus. Alle Lachse in der Storau sind seit 2017 Naturbrut


----------



## fishhawk (11. November 2020)

Hallo,

in Dänemark scheinen manche Dinge besser zu laufen als in DE.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Dänemark scheinen manche Dinge besser zu laufen als in DE.


Weil dort viele Dinge pragmatischer angepackt werden anstatt sie schon im Vorfeld zu Tode zu analysieren.
Motto: lieber in 2 Jahren eine 80-%-Lösung als wie in DE ein (vermeintlich) 95-%-Lösung  innerhalb eines Jahrzehnts...und das dann auch zum 3fachen des ursprünglich geplanten Preises.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. November 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Lies Dir dazu mal die Regeln der einzelnen Auen durch. Jede dänische Au mit Lachsbestand bekommt vor der Saison eine bzw. 2 Entnahmequoten von Fischeibiologen zugewiesen.
> Eine für Lachse Ü75 cm und eine für Lachse bis 75 cm. Jeder Angler mit Fluss-Lizenz darf Max. 1 Lachs pro Saison entnehmen...solange von dieser jeweiligen Quote noch Fische "offen" sind. Deswegen muss jeder gefangene Fisch innerhalb von 24 h online gemeldet werden. Auf der Homepage des jeweiligen Vereins kann dann auch der" Erfüllungsgrad" der jeweiligen Quote in Erfahrung gebracht werden und es ist* die Pflicht jeden Anglers, sich morgens vor dem Fischen darüber zu informieren.*
> Sobald ein Angler den einen erlaubten Lachs pro Saison entnommen hat oder die jeweilige Entnahmequote erreicht ist, darf nur noch C&R betrieben werden.
> Und um die groben Zahlen zu skizzieren: In den bekannten Lachs-Auen werden übers Jahr meist 3 bis 4 mal so viele Lachse wieder released wie entnommen.


Absolut geil, gleiche Behandlung aller, praktisch null Raum für Schlupflochindianer, ich bin begeistert ! Wenn sie sich nun noch zur Reglementierung ihrer Schweinezuchten durchringen könnten, würde ich glatt Asyl in Dänemark beantragen .
Und vielen, vielen Dank für deine Arbeit und die tollen Infos @MeFo-Schreck , das ist echt top !


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die kommen dann ggf wieder zum Besatzgewässer zurück, *aber die genetische Anpassung der ursprünglichen Rheinlachse dürfte verloren sein.*


Nicht komplett, denn gerade der Skjern-Au-Lachs hat einen hohen Prozentsatz des genetischen Rheim-Lachs-Materials (wie Untersuchungen feststellten), denn Rhein und Skjern Au bedienten vor einigen Jahrhunderten fast das gleiche Mündungsgebiet .



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und hoffen, dass da Kormoran, Robbe etc. keine größeren Schäden anrichten.


Was die vermeintlichen oder echten Schädlinge angeht so sind die Dänen auch das deutlich pragmatischer.
I*n den Laichgebieten/den Kinderstuben* der Lachse wo die Brütlinge und Smolts "unterwegs" sind, wird schon seit einigen Jahren gerad im Winter gezielt auf Kormorane geschossen.
Was Robben angeht, so sehe ich da kein echtes Problem für *die Lachse*, denn die Jagdgebiete der Robben (Wattenmeer und Küstengebiet) und der abgewanderten Lachse (offener Atlantik bis Grönland) überschneidet sich nur marginal. 
Für die Meerforellen könnten die Robben ein deutlich größeres Problem darstellen, da die MeFos auch eher in Küstennähe bleiben.
Aber das ist wohl auch in einem Bereich, den ein gesunder Bestand verkraften kann, denn die MeFo-Bestände in den dänischen Auen und an der Ostseeküste sind seit vielen Jahren recht stabil ist bis auf die üblichen natürlichen Schwankungen...und das obwohl der Bestand an Robben in der Nordsee aktuell auf einem Höchststand seit 30 Jahren ist (https://www.nwzonline.de/wirtschaft...t-hoechststand-seit-1990_a_1,0,742631886.html) .
Die Gefahren durch diese beiden Arten (Kormoran und Seehund) sind zwar durchaus lokal und temporär existent und sollten beobachtet werden aber dürfen auch nicht überbewertet werden.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. November 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich nun noch zur Reglementierung ihrer Schweinezuchten durchringen könnten, würde ich glatt Asyl in Dänemark beantragen .


Ja, im Normalfall hätte ich dann noch die Nerz-Züchter dazu geschrieben  (Dänemark war größter Nerz-Züchter West-Europas) aber *das* Problem hat ja aktuell für einige Zeit das Corona-Virus erledigt


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. November 2020)

_"Wenn sie sich nun noch zur Reglementierung ihrer Schweinezuchten durchringen könnten"_

Wobei ich gerade in DK auch jede Menge Freiland-Schweinehaltung gesehen habe mit Muttersauen mit Ferkeln auf der Wiese mit kleinen "Iglus" als Unterschlupf ...Schweinehaltung so wie sie sein sollte!


----------



## fishhawk (11. November 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> denn gerade der Skjern-Au-Lachs hat einen hohen Prozentsatz des genetischen Rheim-Lachs-Materials



Na dann kann man die Dänen nur beglückwünschen  

Dürfte aber wohl weniger Glück als gezielte Maßnahmen sein.  Von nichts kommt wahrscheinlich auch in DK kein selbsterhaltender Lachsbestand .


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Na dann kann man die Dänen nur beglückwünschen
> 
> Dürfte aber wohl weniger Glück als gezielte Maßnahmen sein.  Von nichts kommt wahrscheinlich auch in DK kein selbsterhaltender Lachsbestand .


Die *Übereinstimmung mit den  Rheinlachs-Genen*  hat nix mit Glück aber auch nix mit gezielter Maßnahme zu tun sondern mit Geologie und Evolution!
Womit ein sich selbst erhaltender Lachs-Bestand *in der Storau* zu tun hat ist allerdings gute Planung bei

a. Renaturierung (Anlage von Laichbetten/ Entfernung von Wanderhindernissen)
und
b. Gezielter *langjähriger *aufbauendem Besatz bevorzugt mit autochthonen Lachs-Stämmen mit Hilfe von E-Befischung auf aufsteigende Elternfische und lokaler Aufzucht beim DCV (*D*ansk *C*enter for *V*ildlaks), bis eben der Status "selbst-erhaltend" vergeben werden kann.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Womit ein sich selbst erhaltender Lachs-Bestand *in der Storau* zu tun hat ist allerdings gute Planung bei
> 
> a. Renaturierung (Anlage von Laichbetten/ Entfernung von Wanderhindernissen)
> und
> b. Gezielter *langjähriger *aufbauendem Besatz bevorzugt mit autochthonen Lachs-Stämmen


Genau das meinte ich, das scheint in DK besser zu laufen als mancherorts in DE.

Wobei eine Wiederansiedlung von Lachsen im Rheingebiet natürlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber hat.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wobei eine Wiederansiedlung von Lachsen im Rheingebiet natürlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber hat


Unbestritten!!
Mehr Wasser, mehr Interessenvertreter und speziell, dass der Rhein ja heute in erster Linie eine Wasser-Autobahn und kein Fluss Ist, macht so ein Projekt schnell "unhandlich"


----------



## Toto1980 (7. September 2021)

So, am 23.10.21 geht wieder an den Fluss. Diesmal kein Landalwohnheim sondern von privat gemietet.  Gudena direkt vor der Haustür. Aber denke mal wir fahren eh wieder nach Bjerringbro.


----------



## Toto1980 (7. Oktober 2021)

Wie sieht es mit Zander und Aal aus im Fluss. Wollte vielleicht mal auf Köfi einen Nachtansitz machen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Oktober 2021)

Zander ist gerade um die Seen rund um Silkeborg nicht übel  , Aal ist wie überall in DK "zäh" geworden und der Bestand rückgängig (minus 70-90%) .
So sollte jeder für sich beurteilen, ob er dem Aal noch nachstellt, der nächste Schritt wird wohl ähnlich wie in NO auch dort wohl ein komplettes Fangverbot für Aal sein


----------



## Toto1980 (12. Oktober 2021)

Um die Seen oder in den Seen. Wir sind in der Nähe vom Tanga. 
Wie sieht eigentlich eine ordentliche Orm Montage aus?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Oktober 2021)

Toto1980 schrieb:


> Wir sind in der Nähe vom Tanga.


Ich kenn dort als Ort *Tange
Tanga *kenne ich aus einem* ganz anderen Kontext   *


----------



## Toto1980 (13. Oktober 2021)

Jo. Klar sry. Kann ich auch feines Zeug mitnehmen um vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Fisch zu fangen?


----------



## Toto1980 (15. Oktober 2021)

Welche Seen um Silkeborg sind das denn?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Oktober 2021)

Für Zander recht gurt in Erinnerung haben ich den Rye Sö und den Julsö!  
Und wenn Du mit "Feinem Zeug" auch Friedfisch-Angelei mit Feeder oder Matchrute meinst , kannst Du an den ganzen Seen der Gudenau Dein blaues Wunder mit Friedfischen,* speziell grossen Brassen* erleben! 
Wenn die großen Brassenschwärme ("Groß" meint indem Fall sowohl die Durchschnittsgröße als auch die schiere Anzahl der Individuen) unterwegs sind, musst Du schon *sehr* großzügig anfüttern, um den Schwarm am Platz zu halten, wenn dieser Schwarm wie ein Staubsauger über Deinen Futterplatz "rollt". Durchschnittsgrößen der Brassen von 5 Pfund sind nicht komplett ungewöhnlich, Individuen von 8 Pfd habe ich selbst dort gefangen.
Nicht umsonst haben die Engländer ihre nationalen Friedfisch-Meisterschaften in den 80er Jahren (Da war das mit den Brassen *noch* krasser) 2 oder 3 mal an der Gudenau ausgetragen.


----------

